# Was it you not waving



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Blimey
Last weekend I went to Curborough(Lichfield) from Darlington and back, with the Swift towing the Westy
Must have waved at 30 or so vans and recieved probably 2 waves back - whats wrong with you misereable beggars? :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

An old chestnit, this :wink: 

TBH, I don't wave on motorways. Sometimes you're separated by 4 or 6 lanes and a central reservation, and a wave is hard to spot.

I do wave on other roads, mind. But I wasn't anywhere near Lichfield or further north last weekend, so ... not guilty  

Gerald


----------



## 92664 (May 1, 2005)

I was too busy waving at people on the M25 & M11 so it couldn;t have been me!


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

It wasn't us either we were on the M62 waving at Motor Homes but not getting many responses either   

Peter and Joan


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Twernt us either cos we were stuck in, in a ploughed field........mind you the barbie was good.

Keith


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

We waved to quite a few MHs on our way up to lake district recently...only got one or two returns


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Not guilty as I have a stiff wrist from waving to every shape, size and age of motor home on every road hubby and I traveled over our recent three week holiday! became quite disheartened about the amount of friendly gestures returnd about 1 in 10 - sad show that, almost started waving at caravaner's just to see if I could get a better response!!!!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm just back from having driven my RV to Lincoln (10 miles) & back to see about some extendable tyre valves fitted. On the way in, I waved at the first eight motorhomes whizzing their way towards Skegness & the coast. The first one waved back enthusiastically, but then - zilcho. I didn't wave at anyone on the way back, so if you waved at me, tough. :twisted: 

Dougie.


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

I always find you a better standard of waving abroad. We should all get one of those giant foam hands, but it could be a tad awkward driving with it on.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

asprn said:


> I'm just back from having driven my RV to Lincoln (10 miles) & back to see about some extendable tyre valves fitted. On the way in, I waved at the first eight motorhomes whizzing their way towards Skegness & the coast. The first one waved back enthusiastically, but then - zilcho. I didn't wave at anyone on the way back, so if you waved at me, tough. :twisted:
> 
> Dougie.


Gets you like that though doesn't it!!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Wasn't us either, we stayed in last weekend, but we have noticed that although we wave at every motorhome we pass only a couple wave back, we thought it was because we were either too small to notice or too old :lol: 

Anne


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Was not us either and I would have definately waved with both hands.








Seiw Zetec twin 40's factory built.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just took the van on a six day maiden voyage and waved at more vans than I care to remember and only had ttwo knock backs.Maybe I was lucky or just very good looking.. :lol: NOT!

steve


----------



## 95205 (May 1, 2005)

Not me ignoring you - I was on a solo (first) trip to the Lake District and most excitedly waved to anything that vaguely resembled a m/h / camper - got a few responses, some I feel were embarrassed into acknowledging my frantic gesture (probably in the hope I'd return both hands to the wheel & take proper control of my vehicle!!). 
I'm just going to persevere!


----------



## 104466 (May 12, 2007)

Hubby waves if he is driving and he waves for me if I'm driving, I've only driven the van twice and quite honestly my knuckles are white I'm gripping the wheel so fiercely -daren't let go to wave!!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Waving*

I tend to find that most people seem to wave more easily in the morning than after noon.

Maybe they are more stressed after a couple of hours and starting to look for campsites.

Usually take ours for a run at least once a week maybe to Asda or Tesco either 10 miles in one direction or 15 miles the other way and feel slightly guilty about waving to those who are genuinely on holiday.
But they don't know we're local and so we wave anyway. 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Waving*



exmusso said:


> feel slightly guilty about waving to those who are genuinely on holiday.
> But they don't know we're local and so we wave anyway.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


Does it matter Alan. You have your MH and thats good enough reason to wave :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a confession to make. I'm just back from my first trip in my new motorhome and yesterday we left the campsite to come home. I was feeling pleased it had dried out enough that I hadn't needed to be towed off, which had looked likely earlier in the week. 

I was driving along working out the best way to get into my drive (the van was delivered so it was my first time driving it in and we're on a steep hill).My friends were in front towing a caravan, so I couldn't see the oncoming traffic very well. Suddenly a motorhome appeared, the driver waved AND I DIDN'T WAVE BACK  I'd been completely preoccupied and was taken by surprise, but I felt really bad about it. I waved at everyone else after that (including a white panel van that wasn't a motorhome ) but most didn't wave back. 

So if you were the driver I didn't wave to near Corfe Castle at around 10am yesterday I'm so very, very sorry!!

Viv


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Just back from 5 weeks in France. At first I waved at every camper and motorhome. As I received increasingly fewer waves, I reckoned that French MH drivers were not very familiar with this 'waving thing', although some gamely tried when they saw me waving at them. I also noticed that a lot of drivers were in deep conversation with their passengers and looking away from me. I gave up for a while but then thought 'dammit! I will spread good cheer and motorhomesmanship by waving regardless' so I waved to everything on the road.

As we neared Cherbourg, noticeably more UK and Irish MHs returned the waves.

Irishhomer


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

DJP said:


> Was not us either and I would have definately waved with both hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet 8) 
Mines a 1.6 Zetec SE originally a 1600 pinto but i swapped the motor 2 years ago. she kicks out about 130 at the wheels at 8K and is doing quite well in the Westfield speed series


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I wave to loads. Don't care if they don't wave back. It's no big problem. You don't have to if you don't want to. It really isn't a problem if you don't want to wave... Why don't you want to wave? If I take the time to wave to you why can't you wave back? It only takes a second and costs nothing...Nothing I tell you, you miserable non-waving, non-waver you.

Like I said it doesn't bother me 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

I feel an obligation to wave but wish I didn't.

To be honest i`d rather just look at the view, i`m not a misery guts or anything and i`m very nice to people generally.

Iv'e started just waving if someone waves at me first.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

to the person who began this post...

it would have been us who didn't wave - we are complete miseries and hate all wavers and their cheery ways, it makes me sick...


nah just kidding - we were down south waving like mad idiots - our 15yr old son thought me mad for telling him he had to wave and looked on in disgust at me as i waved with both hands at motorhomes, caravans, panel vans, and when the roads were quiet, the odd car.

then later on i turned round and caught him waving too - ha ha hah

on the way home my wife and son were also waving at invisible motorhomes, just to try and wave at more than the other one


i don't know how many would have waved if we didn't, but we averaged about 4 out of 5 waves. slightly less on motorways but i was suprised to see anyone waving at all then


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

On our recent and first trip over the water we waved at every opportunity( much as we have here) and the majority waved back, regardless of type of camper/motorhome or nationality. The Belgians seemed quite enthusiastic we noted. On our early forays ( we are new to this ) we enjoyed the way youngsters out for a trip with the grandparents waved with such enthusiasm and the huge smiles when the wave was returned. We will wave to all we notice when safe to do so, and double our effort when we venture north so you don't feel left out 8)


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Just come back from a week down south, over 600 miles round trip, we waived until m55 travelling down m6 and reverse on way back.
Talk about traffic....if i looked in the mirror for more than a microsecond i missed someting, man how do people cope with that level of concentration?
so apologies for those i missed as i was rather focused  thank god for cruise control that's all i can say as it gave me some respite, must get more practise   
Malc


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

We were at Burford CC in the Cotswolds waved at probably 20 M/Hs got about 4 back, never mind I'll keep trying sometimes, I think it's because we're in an RV that we get mostly ignored.


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Forestboy said:


> We were at Burford CC in the Cotswolds waved at probably 20 M/Hs got about 4 back, never mind I'll keep trying sometimes, I think it's because we're in an RV that we get mostly ignored.


Your having a laugh, i get out of my seat to an RV


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I try to wave to everyone regardless of size, and look at all panel vans for signs of windows and roof vents. No idea how many wave back, as most of the time I'm too busy concentrating on the driving to notice .


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

we are training our four year old daughter to wave from the back seat, but so far she has been disappointed with responses recieved, and sadly no longer believes that the other camper vans will wave at us


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

we found that many of the smaller high tops didn't wave back - assuming these are ones that use them for day tripping and don't know our customs, old 60's vw's very enthusiastic though - although the cult following probably helps


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Take pity and wave a lot at me buzzing around Sheffield and Chesterfield 'cos I've got to keep my fingers from seizing up (seriously!) I get out of the van and I look like Frankenstein's monster coming towards people with poor little mitts outstretched.
So keep up the physio for me, and I'll try not to frighten the kids too much!!!! :hello2:


----------



## 97510 (Jan 31, 2006)

When we got our MH last year we found with great delight that the majority wave, although I do feel a bit stupid when we wave and don't get a response, and feel a bit bad if I don't spot a MH until the last minute and then see their wave and don't have time to respond.

Maybe it's instilled in me as when I was a young child my Father owned a succesion of Reliant three wheelers (he drove on a Motorbike License) every single one of those waved when we passed, all my cousins loved it when they went for a drive and saw another Reliant coming the other way.

Fortunately I moved on to more sensible cars, but greatly missed the cheery wave from similar cars, until that is I got my first MG. In the early days ie pre modern stuff, every MG would wave as we passed, unfortunately this is not so nowadays.

So its great to continue a life long tradition by waving to other Motorhomes.

So if you see a Motorhome with a Silver Grey race spec Midget on the back of it, give it a wave, it will be me!

Andrew


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Can you get "My other vehicle is a motorhome" signs for a bike? I cycled into Pickering today and saw loads of MHs but was too embarrassed to wave, as I thought it would confuse them :lol:. Think I'll do more cycling. It was nice wandering round the town at my pace rather than that of a demented dog :lol:.


----------



## 92664 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We are back after our 10 day trip to Winchester, Dorset, Salisbury and he New Forest. On the way to Dorset, Friday 31st August, saw a lot of 'vans, waved to a lot of vans and got a lot of waves back.
But, New Forest wise and on the way back virtually no-one waved!
Worst of all, we have an Autosleeper and loads of AS drivers didn't wave back! What is up with you lot?
Had a brilliant time though. A few missing waves won't upset us........

Shaun


----------



## oldlowie (May 1, 2005)

Quite a lot of motorhomes are hired or borrowed at this time of year, and the drivers aren't the real deal, so they just don't understand the etiquette. Keep on waving for heaven's sake, just assume that non-wavers are non-motorhomers in someone else's world! :evil:


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I will be going down the A1 on Friday night and Back up the A1 on Sunday as I'm sprinting at Thoresby park Nottingham so if I can take 1 hand off the steering wheel with the trailer on the back then wave back you misereable beggars :lol:


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I honestly can't see the point. Its like car drivers waving to each other isn't it? If it was a particular make or rare breed, yes a wave maybe worth it, like we used to when we had our 1973 VW T2 cult street cred vehicle but not now.


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Hampshireman said:


> I honestly can't see the point. Its like car drivers waving to each other isn't it? If it was a particular make or rare breed, yes a wave maybe worth it, like we used to when we had our 1973 VW T2 cult street cred vehicle but not now.


refrains from making a comment about the north south divide :lol:


----------



## oldlowie (May 1, 2005)

I can't see the point in being polite either. Saying please and thankyou, waving at fellow motorhomers - what's that all about? I'll be in Hampshire next weekend, I can hardly wait! :roll:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Hampshireman, We are all in a group of people that have the same interest, we go to similar places, do similar things, have similar opinions, so when we see one of our group we wave to say "hello, we could be friends if we met" Do you go to campsites, do you talk to other people on the site, well it's a remote form of that. Or maybe you don't talk to other people?


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Should you just wave at MHs you pass on the road, or when they're parked on camp sites as well? Assuming you don't crash into them if you take your hand off the wheel :lol:.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Ooh guys!!! 
First of all being a Northerner living in the South I know all about the so called divide that doesn't exist.
Secondly, if you can judge by the amount of postings via forums I have made since joining this venerable site, I think it's possible to say I am a very talkative person in fact I talk to just about anyone wherever.
Thirdly, I make a great point of mentioning this site and it's friendly helpfulness to any MHer I meet, like two over this last weekend, one on a campsite, the other in a beach CP.
I just don't see the point of waving, but if someone waves to me I try, if I have spotted them in the blur of travelling in opposite directions, to return the acknowledgement.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Have just got back from a great week touring Cornwall  I think I have got repetitive strain injury from waving...............most waved back though


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

When we moved up north from near Watford 14 years ago we were surprised and charmed that if you saw someone on the road to or from our village whom you recognised you gave a wave. Then we realised that you shouldn't wave but just raise your hand off the steering wheel in acknowledgement. Some of the indigenous Yorkshire folk have got it down to raising one finger from the wheel as their wave. 
Several years later we were delighted to read Bill Bryson's description of exactly the same phenomena during the period he lived in the Malham area in the west of North Yorkshire. 
Of course in all of this it is best if you have an easily identifiable vehicle. At the time we had a bright red 5 door RAV4 and these days there aren't too many 9ft tall SWB Grey metallic Transits about either.


----------



## 106765 (Aug 30, 2007)

i even wave whilst driving my wagon,you dont half give me some funny looks though. \/


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

My partner has to cover her ears to some of the 'comments' I make at those MH's who do not wave back. I always try to wave and again get a mixed response. Some just raise their fingers from the wheel, some are so enthusiastic that both occupants are almost hanging out the vehicle windows!! I think its a great idea and must cause a few conversations in following vehicles as the number of friends we have. I seem to remember when caravanning with my parent in the late sixties (a foot operated internal cold water pump was a LUXURY!) that caravanners waved to each other. Now they don't. Strange eh?

Pete :lol:


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

We wave and so much so that our arms gets tired and the van swerves across the road (only kidding about the swerve bit!) :wink: 
When people don't wave back we presume they are having a bad day or are new and haven't learnt yet?  
1happy


----------



## Westysprinter (Apr 25, 2007)

Well what a difference a weekend makes. We went to Wales well Shrewsbury to Loton park with the van towing the car and everyone on the west waved and flashed there lights, I thought the car had fallen off :lol: 
However on crossing the M62 to the east it soon became a wasted excercise


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

we have just returned from a few days spent in Cornwall.

It made our day on Friday 21st Sept when we were greeted by an oversized red foam (?) hand waving in a motorhome travelling in the opposite direction.

We did have our share of miseries tho' that didn't bother and just stared at us blankly. :?


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to be a misery guts as you all seem to very enthusiastic wavers, however I have a simple rule to keep. If you are on the other side of a central reservation barrier I will most likely not wave back as I am concentrating on the traffic on my side of the carriageway and trying to avoid trashing £35K worth of pride and joy. It would be just my luck that as I casually look 45-90 degrees off my course, across 60' of road to acknowledge a friendly wave, that I fail to see the juggernaut in front breaking hard. It would be a shame to die for the sake of a wave. 
If you pass me on any other kind of road I will happily wave to you. Apologies in advance if I offend anyone. 
PS - I am not a fuddy duddy, just a still-alive 35 yo.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Westysprinter said:


> However on crossing the M62 to the east it soon became a wasted excercise


Bit surprised at that - been around York/Malton/Pickering/Scarborough area last few weeks and getting a majority of waves. Of course, we always wave back - unless we do the waving in the first place .

Jon & Barbara


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

We have one of those books from another site that has a hand on the back!

Eleanor loves sitting in the front of the RV and on our way to and from the meet at Hatton we travelled along the A361 from Devizes to Swindon, A419 to Cirencester and A429 to Warwick.

Eleanor must have waved at over 40 MH's and I reckon only one did not wave back.

We used to miss the occasional home built van but now Eleanor is in charge we seem to wave at a lot of panel vans as well. She even manages to get waves back from some of these!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

When I had the coachbuilt, I reckon I got about a 10% return on wavebacks.......I like that , wavebacks.....anyway, since I started the Rv thing, I get......nil. not one. zero. not even from other RV's.

So, frankly, I dont bother now, not cos I is miserable, but frankly, I got other things to think of, and, if honest, we jut drive another type of motorvehicle. 


On the other hand, I get prolly 85% return on wavebacks when on my bike. Bikers, got to love them....


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes it was me not waving yesterday on the M62 in West Yorkshire. Passed a couple of MHs who were heading eastbound when we were heading west. If it was you, sorry I didn't wave.

If you were thinking"grumpy b***er" I was needing both hands to hold the wheel in the rather nasty crosswinds! 

Jon


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Heave to across their bows, and don't let 'em pass until they have waved back !


----------



## 101647 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Waving en route*

Some Motor Homers wave like hell on the road, then when you get parked up next to them they won't even speak to you!


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Waving en route*



Slimbo said:


> Some Motor Homers wave like hell on the road, then when you get parked up next to them they won't even speak to you!


Well then, park up next to us.........there's always a cold beer waiting and stories (and REALLY corny jokes) to swap.

Jon


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I got a bit carried away the other day. Husbando was driving and I merrily waved at a MH...then he pipes up...this is the skoda wifey not the van!


----------



## Katerina (Oct 20, 2008)

littlenell said:


> I got a bit carried away the other day. Husbando was driving and I merrily waved at a MH...then he pipes up...this is the skoda wifey not the van!


Ha ha that made me laugh as I remember more than once waving or nodding at a biker when I was sat in the car 

You get so used to waving to people - or nodding when we had the bike, that you automatically do it. I even nodded to a biker once when I was walking down the street and he was waiting to turn out onto the main road - he must have thought I was a right nutter - or he knew I was a biker.

So, when we have our motorhome, I'll be sat in the passenger seat waving like a loony, and if you're parked next to us, there'll be a glass of wine for you or even dinner if there's enough to go round 

Kat x


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Slimbo, i`m glad you said that,i have thought that for a long while.
I`m a scouser living down south for the last 30 odd years,there not a bad bunch when you get to know them.
Question :...how many wavers and talkers are there ?
come on Slimbo you first

Les


----------

